# Books on Worship for 2007-2008, need suggestions



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2007)

As those of you who've seen _The Confessional Presbyterian_ journal or have heard about it, know, the last two years Dr. Frank J. Smith has been reviewing books and material on the regulative principle in "The Regulative Principle of Worship: Sixty Years in Reformed Literature." I'm happy to say that Dr. Smith will be continuing to review books on worship in the Review section of the journal each year. So I'm asking PB folks for any titles folks have seen or know about that have appeared in 2007 or will be forthcoming the first half of 2008. Any suggestions or leads are most welcome.

I know of RC Sproul's work on the Westminster Confession, and we did manage to pick up a few 2007 titles at the end of the second part of the survey in CPJ 3, namely,
Douglas Comin’s _Worship: From Genesis to Revelation_,
Danny Hyde's, _What to Expect in Reformed Worship: A Visitor’s Guide_,
and Daniel Ritchie's, _The Regulative Principle of Worship: Explained and Applied_
(mmh, all PB members ). 
So, anything worthy of notice from 2007 that we missed? Or any forthcoming that folks know about from now through summer 2008?


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 12, 2007)

The best place to go for new titles is Dove books. There are several titles there that are coming out on worship. Just type worship into the title search bar.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2007)

While we don't want to get too far afield from Reformed works; we have looked at some evangelical titles in the survey, so this looks site looks useful. Thanks Lane.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 12, 2007)

Chris 

What about those books by John Gill and John Cotton that Greg at Puritan Reprints has done?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2007)

Those may be worth mentioning (and I'll make a note of it; thanks), but the idea of the Survey originally was not to focus on reprints and older works so much as new material. I suspect Frank will simply continue the same format.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 12, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Those may be worth mentioning (and I'll make a note of it; thanks), but the idea of the Survey originally was not to focus on reprints and older works so much as new material. I suspect Frank will simply continue the same format.



It would be good to mention the reprints though, especially for those not aware of them.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 12, 2007)

I have a ten-part series of articles on worship in Clarion beginning with Volume 56, Number 23. My plumb line is the regulative principle.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2007)

Wes,
Would it be possible for you to forward this series to me in the published form?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 12, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Wes,
> Would it be possible for you to forward this series to me in the published form?



Sure. The first installment is due out this week and since it's ten parts spread over a biweekly publication, it will be about 20 weeks before the whole thing is done. So, you may have to give me a reminder in about 4 months.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2007)

Guido's Brother said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Wes,
> ...


Thanks Wes. Is it an ejournal or paper? Is it already done or will you be working on it as you go?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 12, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Thanks Wes. Is it an ejournal or paper? Is it already done or will you be working on it as you go?



Clarion is the unofficial magazine of the Canadian Reformed Churches. It's only available in hard copy. 

The series is complete, although installments 8-10 are only in a rough draft.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Nov 14, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> [...] Any suggestions or leads are most welcome.



Dear Chris, yes, there is the new book _Scripture and Worship_ written by Richard Muller and Rowland Ward. Ward has two chapters in this on worship and the regulative principle. He has an interesting thesis presented in it, and it's well worth a review.

God bless brother.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Marty. That is on my list. I had used Rowland's unpublished lecture on the DfPW as a source in the 2005 and 2006 and 2007 CPJs, but the _finally _and full published work should be covered by a review for sure.


JohnOwen007 said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > [...] Any suggestions or leads are most welcome.
> ...


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 15, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Thanks Marty. That is on my list. I had used Rowland's unpublished lecture on the DfPW as a source in the 2005 and 2006 and 2007 CPJs, but the _finally _and full published work should be covered by a review for sure.
> 
> 
> JohnOwen007 said:
> ...



What is Rowland Ward's position on the RPW these days? He belongs to the Presbyterian Church of Eastern Australia, which is (I think) exclusive psalmody.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 1, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Marty. That is on my list. I had used Rowland's unpublished lecture on the DfPW as a source in the 2005 and 2006 and 2007 CPJs, but the _finally _and full published work should be covered by a review for sure.
> ...



Here are a couple of articles from his website: 

Should the Psalter Be the Only Hymnal of the Church?
The Psalter In Worship: The Covenant Setting


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Mar 1, 2008)

Terry Johnson's 2nd edition of _Reformed Worship_ was just published.


----------

